# Problema con proteus  (isis a ares con pines).



## rob_motor (Abr 23, 2009)

es algo penoso preguntar esto pero me ha sacado el malgenio mas de una vez.
el problema es que trato de pasar de isia ares, hasta ahi normal. 
pero me da problema con los pines de las resitencias, la pregunta es:

¿como hago para colocarle los pines o cual prceso debo llevar?

le doy doble click a la resistencia pero me sale [model type:] y solo lo puedo pasar de analogo a digital. en varias simulaciones he visto que no dice eso si no [simulator primitive resistor].
gracias por la ayuda

pd: estoy tratando de dejar pines para las resistencias convencionales.
no las smd.
de nuevo gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 25, 2009)

hola, yo utilizo mucho el proteus y tal vez en un momento dado me halla dado esa falla pero no recuerdo con exactitud creo que tiene que ver con el modelo de encapsulado que seleccionaste, si lo que entiendo es que al pasarlo de isis a ares no te reconoce los pines del resistor.


----------



## shadow_x (May 13, 2009)

hoal alguien sabe como cambiar de layer todos los pines de un componente en el ares? hice un diceño doble cara pero me pone los pines de un lado y de otro del componente y yo los quiero los pines de un integrado de un lado y los del otro pues del otro.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 13, 2009)

> hoal alguien sabe como cambiar de layer todos los pines de un componente en el ares? hice un diceño doble cara pero me pone los pines de un lado y de otro del componente y yo los quiero los pines de un integrado de un lado y los del otro pues del otro.




De verdad no entendí casi nada.. , pero si te refieres a integrados Throuhg Hole (los mas comunes) los pines salen en las 2 caras, si lo que quieres es cambiar de cara, click boton derecho/change Layer y elijes Lado de componentes o lado de soldadura...


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 1, 2009)

si; si tu pasas el componenete que sea de iris a ares el programa te pone pines a doble cara (rosa) lo que afecta el auto rutes lo ideal seria que los pusiera en el fondo (azul); yo ago el cambio pero pin por pin; se puede aplicar a todos a la vez?


----------



## godlc (Oct 15, 2009)

hola compañeros si el problema es la autoruta de doble capa, y solo quiere que le salga en una capa.

deben hacer lo siguiente:

-Da click en el botón desing rule manager
-En Pair 1 (hoz): y en (vert): elije la capa bottom en las dos y las demás dejalas en blanco. (si tiene circuitos de montaje superficial elije la capa top en ambas)
-Arriba en strategy: elige signal.
-Presiona OK y listo hara el ruteo en una capa.

Saludos.


----------



## godlc (Nov 26, 2009)

cuando abra la ventana de desing rule manager dale click en *Net Classes* y luego configurar lo anterior


----------



## CHAVETO (Mar 2, 2010)

Yo he estado construyendo ciruitos con Proteus desde tiempos atras pero actualmente 
se me esta generando un problema cuando estoy pasando de ISIS a Ares 

El problema radica que los componentes no me estan saliendo en Ares cosa rara ya que nunca me habia pasado. Yo intente instalarlo nuevamente pero el problema continua


Ya que ustedes tienen experiencia con Ares me gustaria que me ayuden en estomi Proteus es el 7.5 sp3


----------



## godlc (Mar 3, 2010)

hola chaveto.

por casualidad te fijaste en la ventana de dispositivos si el elemento que estabas usando *tenia representación en ares*, es muy importante verificar que si tenga un pack diseñado ya que de lo contrario tendrás que hacerlo.

si quieres mira un post que tengo sobre el crear en circuitos en proteus.


----------

